# Honda GCV160 stuck at high RPMs



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Hello,
Is anybody familiar with Honda GCV160 vertical shaft engines?
I have a "Hover Mower" with that engine. I bought it used a few years back, the seller claimed it had only 2 hours of use (which seems possible). Anyways, I never even started it until last week (bad choice I know :facepalm_zpsdj194qh) and noticed that although it has a speed control lever, it only works for "choke" and operating speed, no idle. when the lever is moved through the speed range there is no speed change at all, the cable is connected and the mechanism seems to move ok, but it is like the governor is keeping the engine at high speed all the time.
:blush::blush::blush:


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

Have you tried this website for info?

Honda Engines | GCV160 Owner's Manual


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

The GCV160 is made in a adjustable throttle and fixed throttle version. Most of them are made for mower use, and most of those are fixed throttle. 

Generally, those with an adjustable throttle are models that have a blade clutch system. Since there is no throttle control (FAST-SLOW) nor a blade clutch, on your mower I'd guess you have the fixed throttle version.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Thanks Robert.
I guess it is a fixed speed engine then and all is good .... :blush: 

This is what threw me off.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

hsblowersfan said:


> Thanks Robert.
> I guess it is a fixed speed engine then and all is good .... :blush:
> 
> This is what threw me off.


This is a typical control for an adjustable throttle AND choke control. Wondering if the mfg. is simply using it to control the choke only, but did not 'erase' the rabbit/turtle fast/slow marks? 

Does the cable connected to the control only connect on the other end to the choke lever, or maybe you DO have a variable throttle, but it is not working properly. Don't know much about the hovermowers...


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> This is a typical control for an adjustable throttle AND choke control. Wondering if the mfg. is simply using it to control the choke only, but did not 'erase' the rabbit/turtle fast/slow marks?
> 
> Does the cable connected to the control only connect on the other end to the choke lever, or maybe you DO have a variable throttle, but it is not working properly. Don't know much about the hovermowers...


The throttle mechanism only actuates the choke.

I'm going with your theory that the manufacturer forgot to "erase" the rabbit, and I am thinking that the bottom screw in the pic is to adjust the operating speed.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Just curious, but being a "Hover Mower", wouldn't it have to run at max rpm pretty much all the time in order to lift off the ground?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

bwdbrn1 said:


> Just curious, but being a "Hover Mower", wouldn't it have to run at max rpm pretty much all the time in order to lift off the ground?


Good point, makes sense. 
The fact that it has the speed control lever is what left me thinking as of why it would if it can not control the engine speed. (it has a safety bar on the handle that you have to keep "pulled" or the engine won't run). So as I stated before I think it is working as it should, I just have an extra "rabbit" :blush::blush:


----------



## Foreverfalcon40 (Mar 1, 2016)

Hey,

I just had a Lawn Boy Honda Powered mower in the garage. It had the autochole fixture which wasn't working anymore. All I did was bypass it by removing a spring. Just operate the choke normally like a traditional lawn mower.


----------

